# In London this week- Anyone got space for 1.



## Lump (Oct 7, 2019)

Working London way this week. Staying in Edgware and can obviously travel for a round. 
Anyone about got space for 1. Iâ€™m working nights but I can be flexible on tee times.


----------



## Lump (Oct 8, 2019)

No one playing this week?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 8, 2019)

Lump said:



			No one playing this week?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, my home course is just round the corner from Edgware (Mill Hill) but stuck in a 9-5 job. :/


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 8, 2019)

i might actually be able to take half day on Friday morning if that would work for you? It would have to be an early tee off though as Iâ€™m off to a wedding in the afternoon. 

Let me know and Iâ€™ll check if I can take it off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)

Lump said:



			Working London way this week. Staying in Edgware and can obviously travel for a round. 
Anyone about got space for 1. Iâ€™m working nights but I can be flexible on tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Much as Iâ€™d like to help Iâ€™m out of leave for the year and Iâ€™ve pushed the goodwill sliding to the limit recently otherwise Iâ€™d have been more than willing, sorry.


----------



## Lump (Oct 9, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			i might actually be able to take half day on Friday morning if that would work for you? It would have to be an early tee off though as Iâ€™m off to a wedding in the afternoon.

Let me know and Iâ€™ll check if I can take it off.
		
Click to expand...

Travelling home after Thursdays night shift. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 9, 2019)

Lump said:



			Travelling home after Thursdays night shift. Thanks for the offer though
		
Click to expand...

Ok, sorry I couldnâ€™t help out!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 10, 2019)

My back is crocked atm so sorry I couldn't offer to host, next time your down PM me and we can get something arranged in good time.

AAC


----------

